# Show Off Your Vans!!!



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

*Show Off Your Vans, inside setup!!!!*

ok could people with vans, valeters and detailers show your setup of your van
as iv just got my van and would like ideas on how to set it up inside.

jamesb sent me some pictures of his inside,its a nice setup!
just would like to see a few if you all dont mind getin your vans out


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

i dont think we are alowed to post pics of vans with sign wrighting you have seen my van any way


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

oh dam lol well just the inside of vans if thats ok?

that would be great!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

I was looking for pictures of the inside of a van (vans) i posted a thread in (collection) at the same time lol


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> I was looking for pictures of the inside of a van (vans) i posted a thread in (collection) at the same time lol


yeah would be good to see how they are all kitted out inside!

so feel free to post away :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Not strictly a van, but this can happen sometimes!


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

mine atm but not for long


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

whats the luminous orange for?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> mine atm but not for long


are you looking to get a job at dyno rod? :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

heres the insind of my transit connect
































this is out side (mods remove if needs be but i dont think you can see Nos & web addy has been removed)


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, some good pics there guys! I have a quarter of your collections so mine fits neatly inside the boot of my Fiat Punto  hehe


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

james how long u been doing the detailing for?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^ i have been valeting for my self for 7 years 8 in october, i have been able to machine polish correctly for around 5-6 years but only been in to the whole fancy wax stuff for 2 years or so now, i have a load more stuff than whats in the van i have a posi 200 and my lap top in the front, also lots of stock in my unit, but to be honest i fell detailing is the evolution of valeting as valeting aint what it use to be in tearms of average quality, sorry bit off topic, why do you ask?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

james thats a very nice setup! can anyone beat it? hehe


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

I won't post mine then...

£5k Snap on tool chest in the back with a £3k Hot water pressure washer, etc etc,


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Miracle said:


> I won't post mine then...
> 
> £5k Snap on tool chest in the back with a £3k Hot water pressure washer, etc etc,


Go on give us a glimpse of your product porn.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

5k just for the tool chest?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> 5k just for the tool chest?


I'm pretty sure it comes stocked with the snap on tools.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I'm pretty sure it comes stocked with the snap on tools.


No it didn't actually, but it did come with a top box thats sittin in my kitchen also holding products...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok, then i have to agree with paddy328:

5k just for the tool chest?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

james b said:


> ^ i have been valeting for my self for 7 years 8 in october, i have been able to machine polish correctly for around 5-6 years but only been in to the whole fancy wax stuff for 2 years or so now, i have a load more stuff than whats in the van i have a posi 200 and my lap top in the front, also lots of stock in my unit, but to be honest i fell detailing is the evolution of valeting as valeting aint what it use to be in tearms of average quality, sorry bit off topic, why do you ask?


similar set up is being planned hence the question cheers though


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Ok, then i have to agree with paddy328:
> 
> 5k just for the tool chest?


Thats Snap On for you mate... quality.. quality.. quality!! would love a set of Snap On tools, but don't have several grand spare lol


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

Come on Paul D, show us your van! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

I've only got outside shots, and what is in the background on the Bugatti thread pictures, there are a few bits on the 5th Gear feature on my homepage - http://www.miracledetail.co.uk/auto-detailing-home.html


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

5k thats a lot! come on then less chating more pics  i will post pics of mine soon but its not got any gear in yet


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd love to see some of the insides of the pro's vans. Although I'd be a bit wary of showing a pro kit on a public forum especailly with some of the scroates that are out there. 

Its a shame the Pro's cant post Anonymously so that we could get a glimpse of what they use and how they set it out. 

Perhaps Pros could email pics to a dedicated and trusted member who could post them up and hide their identity.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Miracle said:


> I won't post mine then...
> 
> £5k Snap on tool chest in the back with a £3k Hot water pressure washer, etc etc,


no need to show them wot u have as u just told them :thumb:  I would say eeh mine is always empty!! only the 3 illegal pit bulls are kept inside!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

thats a good idea. the only reson i want to see them is for how i am going to set mine up.

iv got a ford connect tdci lwb. cant wait till iv got the cash to kit her out


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Miracle said:


> I won't post mine then...
> 
> £5k Snap on tool chest in the back with a £3k Hot water pressure washer, etc etc,


can you actuly gat many prods in one, i used to have a top chest on the top of the tank in my old van but to be honest i only kept tools in there it to was snap on but not 5k worth, also do you have a roof exit chimeny for the hot wash? or is it an electric burner or deisle? reason i ask is i have a nice new hot wash but i leave it at my unit cos its just to much to get in the van


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Miracle said:


> I've only got outside shots, and what is in the background on the Bugatti thread pictures, there are a few bits on the 5th Gear feature on my homepage - http://www.miracledetail.co.uk/auto-detailing-home.html


i have seen the price of snap on stuff and it just oozes quality! the best really! if u can afford it then why not eh!
I noticed on the 5th gear clip its red, have you upgraded or changed it as its black in the bugatti thread.

:thumb:


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

I think your quite right not to show your van. Never know who may be lurking on the forum these days. 

Allan


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

few pics























t.com/albums/b298/par96/golf11002.jpg[/IMG]
not all the equipment is in there but it does all fit


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

some more


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice setup pete!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

peet you scandral that just cleared those PMs up i did not know who it was :lol: :lol:  nice van, where is FD im sure he loves his van and would love to show it off


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks mate , its tough to fit everything in , but everything has a place , and its quite easy to work from .
and before someone says about the two bucket method the other one is outside lol , i was putting it all away


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol james mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Phil H said:


> i have seen the price of snap on stuff and it just oozes quality! the best really! if u can afford it then why not eh!
> I noticed on the 5th gear clip its red, have you upgraded or changed it as its black in the bugatti thread.
> 
> :thumb:


Got it in one, I had to go for the roller bearing one this time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

james b said:


> can you actuly gat many prods in one, i used to have a top chest on the top of the tank in my old van but to be honest i only kept tools in there it to was snap on but not 5k worth, also do you have a roof exit chimeny for the hot wash? or is it an electric burner or deisle? reason i ask is i have a nice new hot wash but i leave it at my unit cos its just to much to get in the van


Yes, with 14 draws there's plenty of space for loads of stuff.

A Chimney is a MUST for hot water pressure washers... with a burner, and runs on diesel and petrol.

I couldn't live without hot water, cleaning power with warm water is awesome, for everything!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Miracle said:


> I couldn't live without hot water, cleaning power with warm water is awesome, for everything!


You wouldnt wash your dishes in cold water, I've found since using hot water to wash our cars it does clean much better and dry easier too.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Why a 5 grand tool chest?

Are you overhauling the engine block as well as detailing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Alex L said:


> You wouldnt wash your dishes in cold water, I've found since using hot water to wash our cars it does clean much better and dry easier too.


Exactly!:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Yes, with 14 draws there's plenty of space for loads of stuff.
> 
> A Chimney is a MUST for hot water pressure washers... with a burner, and runs on diesel and petrol.
> 
> I couldn't live without hot water, cleaning power with warm water is awesome, for everything!


is your a petrol pump and diesel boiler? or electric pump and diesel boiler?

I do aggre with you about the cleaning power out the back of wheels and arches its a dream and it dose seem to shift a lot more dirt on the rinse but its just a bit of a b!tch trying to get a hot wash in my van i have a a big hot wash at my unit and its good there cos i get a lot of 4x4s  but out on the road i do fine with my cold water jet wash the tank is full of RO water which is nice

as for my tool chest i just had tools in it as the draws wernt deep enough, i kinda impuls buy some times it looked the **** in the snap on van so i thought it would look the same in mine:lol: :lol: it did not realy go or fit,
still got it in the garage now with my paint gear in it


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Petrol pump and diesel boiler, I've got a Karcher HDS 801 B

See here - http://www.karcher.co.uk/category.php?cat=8&rg=64&sc=1


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Good to see all these setups, not pictures of packed gazebo's though. Do all you mobile guys rely on the customer having usable garages you can work in or the weather being kind?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

weather being kind , which it isnt atm , nice if the customer has a big garage or a canopy , but not that often


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Petrol pump and diesel boiler, I've got a Karcher HDS 801 B
> 
> See here - http://www.karcher.co.uk/category.php?cat=8&rg=64&sc=1


Proper job :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

My "I Want" list has grown soo much in the last 3 pages lol! Hum....Hot Water Pressure Washer  lol


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Wasn't for detailing, I miss it really.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

here some shots of my van setup 



































everything in except pressure washer








all pads , microfiber's, etc, etc above tank


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Very neat and tidy :thumb: Like the idea of the inner wall across the vehicle too. What model van is that btw?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

its a merc vito mick


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

gleamingkleen, that is very nice mate... giving me some ideas for my van


----------



## base-1 (Jul 3, 2006)

There's some nice setups there!

I can't believe how many people get conned by Snap On :lol:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

base-1 said:


> There's some nice setups there!
> 
> I can't believe how many people get conned by Snap On :lol:


I can't believe how many people say that, but when your in a career that requires tools, snap on come up trumps, the customer service is what is appreciated most.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

My Van I havent stareted to kit it out yet though !


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

CHUCK thats a very clean van


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

having a hotwash in the van is pretty trick, given that they take up so much room. i guess a petrol driven one is the only way to go as there arent too many generators that could run the electric version ?? tdm


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

edthedrummer said:


> I can't believe how many people say that, but when your in a career that requires tools, snap on come up trumps, the customer service is what is appreciated most.


INdeed. Lifetime guarantee too, so if you weigh up how many spanners/screwdrivers etc etc you go through in a career, the snap on's pay for themselves ten fold.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Heres mine (mods no advertising intended :thumb: )

View attachment 2056


View attachment 2057


View attachment 2058


View attachment 2059


:thumb:

(mods if you feel that its a bit ott remove as i do not want to upset you guys cheers)


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great pics! keep em comin


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah some very good pics there


----------



## ZSDunk (May 8, 2007)

OMG, im new to this Valeting game and some of these set ups/collections are mega!!!!!!!My collection could fit on my passenger seat, let alone fill a van and garrage!!
With a range of products like these i can understand how you can spend 14hours doing a detail and use so many products on one car!!!
SRP and wax all the way for me 
keep them coming, im really impressed with what ive seen so far!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ZSDunk said:


> OMG, im new to this Valeting game and some of these set ups/collections are mega!!!!!!!My collection could fit on my passenger seat, let alone fill a van and garrage!!
> With a range of products like these i can understand how you can spend 14hours doing a detail and use so many products on one car!!!
> SRP and wax all the way for me
> keep them coming, im really impressed with what ive seen so far!!


:lol:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Just bought myself a little fiesta van, its an 04 plate in white and its turbo diesel!!!!, quite a nippy little thing and the mpg is way way better than the evo !!!!!!.
Willl post up pics when i return from ofshore , as its i sthe garage at the moment having the previous owners private no plate and stickerage removed.

As i`m only doing this part time when not offshore i think this is the perfect van for me with not to much outlay !!:thumb:


----------

